# حوار مع الله



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 أبريل 2009)

*
ووسط خنقتى دار الحديث دة جوايا بدأت الوم ربنا واأوجة لية اتهامات كتييييييييييير بس كالعادة كان بيرد عليا بكل حنان وحب ودة اللى حصل بينى وبينة: 

قلت لة : أنت فين
قاللى : " اسير قدامك و الهضاب امهد : (أش 45 : 2 )
قلتلة : سبتنى لية
قاللى : " هوذا على كفى نقشتك اسوارك امامى دائما " (أش 49 :16 )
قلتلة : تعبت قوووووووووووى
قاللى : " فى يوم يريحك الرب من كل تعبك " (أش 14 :3 )
قلت لة : امتة بقى
قاللى : " لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت" (جا 3 :1 )
" صنع الكل حسنا فى وقتة " (جا 3 : 11 )

قلتلة : بس كدة كتيرررررررررر
قاللى : " الله امين الذى لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون " (1 كو 10 :13 )
قلت لة : هاموووووت
قاللى : " فى ست شدائد ينجيك وفى سبع لا يمسك سوء " (أى 5 :19 )
قلتلة : انت مش كنت وعدتنى 
قاللى : " لا أنقض عهدى و لا اغير ما خرج من شفتى " (مز 89 :34 )
قلتلة : أمتى بس ؟؟
قاللى : " ان الرب فى وقتة اسرع به " (أش 60 : 22 )
قلتلة : بس الموضوع اتعقد قووووى 
قاللى : " هل يستحيل على الرب شئ " (تك 18 :14 )
قلتلة : كل حاجة بقت سيئة قووووووووووووووى
قاللى : " فحول الرب الهك اللعنة الى بركة لأن الرب ألهك يحبك" ( تث 23 : 5 )
قلتلة : والناس هيقولو اية
قاللى : " لان افكارى ليست افكاركم و لا طرقى طرقكم يقول الرب " ( أش 55 : 8 )
قلتلة : طب ولية دة كلو اصلا
قاللى : " عالمين أن أمتحان أيمانكم ينشئ صبرا " ( يع 1 : 3 )
قلتلة : وبعد الصبر
قاللى : " افتح لكم كوى السموات وافيض عليكم بركة " ( ملا 3 :10 )
" وتأتى عليك جميع البركات وتتدرك" ( تث 28 : 2 )
" وأعوض لكم عن السنين التى اكلها الجراد " 

منقول*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على الحوار الجميل يا روكا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2009)

حوار رااااااااااائع يا روكا ​ 
ميررررسى على الحوار 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريتا (23 أبريل 2009)

_حوار جميل اووووووووى يا روكا_
_الرد كلة حب وحنان فعلا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا على الحوار الجميل يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*مرسيه لمشاركتك كليمو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> حوار رااااااااااائع يا روكا ​
> ميررررسى على الحوار
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
مرسيه ليك كوكو
ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أبريل 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _حوار جميل اووووووووى يا روكا_
> _الرد كلة حب وحنان فعلا_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_​



مرسيه لمشاركتك يا فندم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## أَمَة (25 أبريل 2009)

أبدعت يا *روكا*
في أختيارك هذا الموضوع لتنقليه لينا​ 
أعجبني جدا ويستحق تقييم 
واثبته الى حين لفائدة القراء.​ 
تعليق مني على المضوع نفسه:​ 
يـــــــــــــــــــاه ما أكبر محبتك يا رب​ 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

أمة قال:


> أبدعت يا *روكا*
> في أختيارك هذا الموضوع لتنقليه لينا​
> أعجبني جدا ويستحق تقييم
> واثبته الى حين لفائدة القراء.​
> ...



*مرسيه لحضرتك جداااااااااااااااا
بجد انا مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك ايه 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويبعد عنك كل سوء
ومرسيه علي التقييم
نورتني وشرفتني​*


----------



## أَمَة (26 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مرسيه لحضرتك جداااااااااااااااا​*
> *بجد انا مش عارفة اقول لحضرتك ايه *
> *ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويبعد عنك كل سوء*
> *ومرسيه علي التقييم*
> ...


 

 المنتدى منور يا *روكا* بأعضائه المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وبعدين بلاش يا حبيبتي كلمة "حضرتك" دي
لأننا كلنا في *حضرة الرب.*

الرب يباركك​


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااا على الحوار الجميل يا روكا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل أختى العزيزة روكة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2009)

نيرمين عزمى قال:


> شكرااااااا على الحوار الجميل يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*مرسيه لمرورك يا نرمين
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *موضوع جميل أختى العزيزة روكة
> الرب يباركك​*



*مرسيه لمشاركتك مارثا
نورتني وشرفتني
ربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ياروكا 
الرب ردة حب وحنان طبعا ما هو حلقة حلاوة وكله مشتهيات 
الرب يباركك وينور طريقك دائما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 مايو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياروكا
> الرب ردة حب وحنان طبعا ما هو حلقة حلاوة وكله مشتهيات
> الرب يباركك وينور طريقك دائما



*مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (12 مايو 2009)

*ميرسة كتيررررررررررر حبيبتى

حوار رااااااائع جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسة كتيررررررررررر حبيبتى
> 
> حوار رااااااائع جدااااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*
مرسيه لمرورك ومشاركتك
اسعدني ردك مامتي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*رائع يا روكا *
*موضوع بقمة الروعة *
*محبة الله عظيمة لينا كلنا *
*شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة*
*موضوعك بيستحق احلى تقييم *
*سلام ونعمة *
**​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *رائع يا روكا *
> *موضوع بقمة الروعة *
> *محبة الله عظيمة لينا كلنا *
> *شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة*
> ...



*مرررررسيه علي ردك الجميل
نورتني وشرفتني اخي العزيز
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## happy angel (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


*
مرسيه لحضرتك
اسعدني مرورك ومشاركتك
الرب معاكي​*


----------



## bent almalk (6 يونيو 2009)

امين يارب نحن فى انتظار ان تعوض السنين التى اكلها الجراد وواثقين انك ستعوض عنها بالفرح معك والوجود فى محضرك

رائع رائع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

bent almalk قال:


> امين يارب نحن فى انتظار ان تعوض السنين التى اكلها الجراد وواثقين انك ستعوض عنها بالفرح معك والوجود فى محضرك
> 
> رائع رائع رائع الرب يبارك حياتك



*مرسيه لمرورك امي العزيزة
نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك​*


----------



## لي شربل (6 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك روكا موضوع كتييييييييير متميز 
حديث مليء بالحنان والوعود الحقيقية والمحبة
يا اللي تفرح قلب كل شعب الرب وتطمئنوا 
ولا اروع من هيك محبة
لأنها محبة المخلص لمن بذل ذاتو لاجل خلاصهم من كل الم وتجارب
لا توجد محبة تفوق جابل لخليقتو يا اللي صنعها لتكون ع شبهه 
ليكن النا يارب كمتل مشيئتك المحبة الحانية ولتتمجد بحياتنا بكل حين .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتتتييييييييييير .*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *الرب يباركك روكا موضوع كتييييييييير متميز
> حديث مليء بالحنان والوعود الحقيقية والمحبة
> يا اللي تفرح قلب كل شعب الرب وتطمئنوا
> ولا اروع من هيك محبة
> ...




*مرسيه يا لي يا قمر علي ردك اللي اكتر من راااااااائع
ربنا يبارك فيكي ويبارك خدمتك انتي كمان وتبقي في وسيطينا علطول​*


----------



## te-agya-maria (25 يوليو 2009)

جميلة جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أغسطس 2009)

te-agya-maria قال:


> جميلة جدا


 ميرسي ليك نورت الموضوع


----------



## بطرس البرت (18 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحه الفقرات دى جميله جدااااااااااااااا
بس انا عايز طلب منكم[/[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]SIZE]
مقدمه لحفله[Q-BIBLE]:smil16:[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (12 نوفمبر 2009)

رااااااااائع يا حبيبتى روكا..... على فكرة الحوار ده كان بيدور جواااااى  حوار من طرفى فقط شكرااااا للتكملة ...........ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*سيدى
أريد أن أتحدث معك

فأنى فى حيرة
صرت كأعمي تائة فى زحام الطرقات

لا أعرف فى أي موضع 
أضع قدماى

الضجيج يسد اذناى
والدخان أغلق عيناى

وصارت كلماتك عنى محجوبة
ولم أعد أشبع منك عيونى

أريد أن أسمع صوتك يا سيد
فأجدنى كأصم ضرير

أبنك جوعان ياسيد
وخبز الحياة لا يملكة أحد سواك

أشبعنى منك يا سيد
فسنوات الجوع أوهنتنى

دعنى أشبع منك عيناى
فالظلمة ترعبني, تصيرنى تائه حيران

أمسك بيداى يا سيدى
فأنى أتعثر فى خطاى

أرشدنى يا سيد
فالطرق ملتوية ولا مرشد لى سواك

ماذا افعل يا سيد
أأمرر الظلم واسير فى الركاب؟

أم أقول كلا
هناك ظلم واستبداد

بنين لى يصرخون
دموعهم تمزق حشاى

والظلم يتحدى ضعفى
فارشدنى يا سيد فأنى متعب 

اظهر لى مشيئتك يا سيد
فأنى لم يعد لى احتمال   ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا روكا على الموضوع الرائع

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل سنة والجميع بالف خير واسرة المنتدى بخير وانت يا اخت روكا بخيروموضوع رائع  ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 يناير 2010)

حوار جميل 

شكرا لكــــــــٍ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2010)

بنت كلوج قال:


> رااااااااائع يا حبيبتى روكا..... على فكرة الحوار ده كان بيدور جواااااى حوار من طرفى فقط شكرااااا للتكملة ...........ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سيدى​*
> *أريد أن أتحدث معك*​
> *فأنى فى حيرة*
> *صرت كأعمي تائة فى زحام الطرقات*​
> ...


* ميرسي لحضرتك *
*ولكلامك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا روكا على الموضوع الرائع*​
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2010)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> *كل سنة والجميع بالف خير واسرة المنتدى بخير وانت يا اخت روكا بخيروموضوع رائع ​*


* ميرسي ليك*
*نورت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> حوار جميل​
> 
> 
> شكرا لكــــــــٍ​


* ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## JOJE (21 يناير 2010)

حوار جميل جدا
              ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير
 وشكرا ليك كداااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2010)

*
موضوع فى منتهى الروعه


 شكرا ليكم 


الرب معاكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2010)

joje قال:


> حوار جميل جدا
> ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير
> وشكرا ليك كداااااااااااااااا


* ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعه*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليكم *​
> ...


* ميرسي ليك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## ارتواء (25 يناير 2010)

ما أجمله من حوار مع الله 

جميل مانقلته لنا من كلمات .. وعبر 

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2010)

ارتواء قال:


> ما أجمله من حوار مع الله
> 
> جميل مانقلته لنا من كلمات .. وعبر
> 
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك*​


----------

